# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های برتر تجربی (بعد از پزشکی و دندون و دارو) برای رتبه های متوسط

## albert

خب رتبه ها اعلام شده بعضیا رتبشون به سه تا رشته ی تاپ تجربی میرسه ولی بعضیا نه 
ما درمورد اون سه رشته تاپ خیلی اطلاعات داریم ولی درمورد رشته های خوب بعد از اون ها تقریبا هیچ اطلاعات مفید و کاربردی ای نداریم

همه میدونن که پزشکی و دندون و دارو سه تا رشته ی برتر تجربین
حالا اگه میشه لطفا دوستان بیان چهارمین و پنجمین رشته ی برتر تجربی و اگه خواستن ششمین رو هم بگن که بدونیم کدوماس
لطفا در نظر بگیرین که رشته هم موقعیت شغلی و مالیه خوب و هم موقعیت اجتماعیه خوبی داشته باشه
شهر رو هم در نظر نگیرین که شلوغ کاری میشه   
Plz همه بیان تجاربشون رو بگن هم دانشجویان محترم هم دانش آموزای با تجربه  
شایعات رو هم بازتاب ندید  

لطفا اینطوری کار کنید مثلا:
 4.A
دلیل انتخاب A

5.B 
دلیل انتخاب 

6.C
         دلیل انتخاب C            



حتما حتما دلایل رو بنویسید که بچه ها ازتون سوال نکنن و تاپیک شلوغ نشه
بعد اینکه اینجا درمورد پزشکی و دندون و دارو بحث نکنید دلیلش هم که مشخصه  :Yahoo (33): 
در ضمن تا می تونید از جر و بحث و نقل قول کردن های بیهوده بپرهیزید
با تشکر  :Yahoo (105): 


*شاید این بحث شده باشه ولی خب بهتره یه بحث جدید با اطلاعات به روز تر انجام بشه همین الآن بچه ها دارن این سوال رو یکی یکی واسه هر رشته می پرسن و شلو؛ کاری میشه
خب به جاش همه بیاین اینجا

----------


## javadfathi

رشته فقط زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی

----------


## albert

> رشته فقط زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی


لطفا همونجور که گفته شده پاسخ بدید 
و حتما دلایلتون رو بگید

----------


## nurse1997

فیزیو تراپی.....بینایی سنجی......پرستاری.......ب همین ترتیبی ک گفتم

----------


## albert

1.علوم آزمایشگاه
2.فیزیوتراپی
3.بینایی سنجی

علوم آزمایشگاهی رشته ایه که میشه توش ادامه بدی
فیزیو پول و سرمایه میخواد
بینایی سنجی...من دوسش ندارم...خیلی باکلاس نیست

البته من اطلاعاتی ندارما :Yahoo (21):  که اگه داشتم تاپیک رو نمیزدم :Yahoo (76): 
صرفا خواستم نظر خودمو بگم

----------


## artim

دوست عزیز علاقه ات به چیه؟؟
ما دنشجو پزشکی داریم که بعد از چند ترم انصراف داده

----------


## FaaRshD

1 - علوم ازمایشگاهی به شرطی که وضع مالی خوبی داشته باشی و مدرک دکترا بگیری ! ( دکترای این رشته تو ایران معلق شده مشخص نیست ادامه بدن یا نه !!  قبلا پذیرش 60 نفری هم داشت که خیلی سخت میشد قبولی تو دکترا ! واسه همین خیلی ها میرن خارج از کشور میخونن و برمیگیردن ! بعد با 5 نفر باشین تا بشه یه ازمایشگاه تاسیس کرد ! ولی اگه تاسیس بشه که پولش از داروسازی بیشتر میشه ) 

2 - فیزیوتراپی : این رشته هم واسه تاسیس مطب و گرفتن دستگاه سرمایه میخواد .. ولی درامدش اگه جا بیفته خوبه 

3 - تغذیه و شنوایی سنجی : هر دوشون تو یه سطح در امد دارن ! 

4 - رادیولوژی و بینایی سنجی و توانبخشی و کاردرمانی و گفتار درمانی و پرستاری : همشون درامد یکسان دارن ولی تو پرستاری میشه پیشرفت کرد و درامد زیاد تری کسب کرد ! البته پرستاری کار سخت تر و صبر بیشتری میطلبه !

----------


## ali.z

بچه ها ژنتیک چطوره؟درامدش خوبه؟

----------


## fantom

> 1 - علوم ازمایشگاهی به شرطی که وضع مالی خوبی داشته باشی و مدرک دکترا بگیری ! ( دکترای این رشته تو ایران معلق شده مشخص نیست ادامه بدن یا نه !!  قبلا پذیرش 60 نفری هم داشت که خیلی سخت میشد قبولی تو دکترا ! واسه همین خیلی ها میرن خارج از کشور میخونن و برمیگیردن ! بعد با 5 نفر باشین تا بشه یه ازمایشگاه تاسیس کرد ! ولی اگه تاسیس بشه که پولش از داروسازی بیشتر میشه ) 
> 
> 2 - فیزیوتراپی : این رشته هم واسه تاسیس مطب و گرفتن دستگاه سرمایه میخواد .. ولی درامدش اگه جا بیفته خوبه 
> 
> 3 - تغذیه و شنوایی سنجی : هر دوشون تو یه سطح در امد دارن ! 
> 
> 4 - رادیولوژی و بینایی سنجی و توانبخشی و کاردرمانی و گفتار درمانی و پرستاری : همشون درامد یکسان دارن ولی تو پرستاری میشه پیشرفت کرد و درامد زیاد تری کسب کرد ! البته پرستاری کار سخت تر و صبر بیشتری میطلبه !


مگه به رشته هایی مثله فیزیوتراپی وام نمیدن؟؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> مگه به رشته هایی مثله فیزیوتراپی وام نمیدن؟؟


نمیدوم ولی به داروسازی و پزشکی و دندان میدن ..

----------


## albert

up

----------


## amirh7

بدون شک اول فیزیوتوراپی به دلیلی درامد بالایی که داره الان درامد یه فیزیوتراپ به راحتی از یه پزشک عمومی بیشتره نگران سرمایه هم نباشید اول کار میتونید تو مراکز دولتی استخدام بشید و بعد که سرمایه جمع کردید کلینیک خصوصی بزنید 

دوم علوم تغذیه اونم درامدش خوبه و میشه مطب زد بازار کارش متنوعه از باشگاه های بدن سازی بگیر تا بیمارستان ها 

سوم بینایی سنجی رشته ای که شاید هنوز اون طور که باید تو ایران جا نیفتاده ولی جا پیشرفت خوبی داره تو امریکا اپتومتریست ها یا همون کارشناس بینایی سنجی حتی حق بعضی از عمل های لیزیک چشم را هم دارن

----------


## albert

up

----------


## Amin 95

آقا بین یه سال موندن
با رفتن به تغذیه یا علوم آز یا رشته های هم سطح(رتبم تو امضا هست)
کدومو پیشنهاد میدین؟

----------


## شمیم

به نظر من بعد از این3 رشته:1 فیزیوتراپی 2:تغذیه 3:مامایی 4:علوم ازمایشگاهی 5:بینایی سنجی 6:پرستاری

----------


## artim

> آقا بین یه سال موندن
> با رفتن به تغذیه یا علوم آز یا رشته های هم سطح(رتبم تو امضا هست)
> کدومو پیشنهاد میدین؟


علاقه

----------


## شمیم

> آقا بین یه سال موندن
> با رفتن به تغذیه یا علوم آز یا رشته های هم سطح(رتبم تو امضا هست)
> کدومو پیشنهاد میدین؟


دوست عزیز شما پزشکی ازاد یا پردیس قبولی اگرم نمیخوای ازاد بری فیزیوتراپی بزن با کلاس تره و بهتره از نظر درامدی هم خوبه

----------


## saeid_NRT

آزاد و پرديس بهتر از تعهد دار هست.

----------


## DR Matrix

14000منطقه 2 فیزیوتراپی بین الملل میاره؟؟

----------


## شمیم

> 14000منطقه 2 فیزیوتراپی بین الملل میاره؟؟


نه نمیاره بعد پزشکی دارو دندان پرطرفدار ترین رشته اس

----------

